# CWP now must be recognized in all 50?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not to be taken as a political post, but simply in the context of what the decision this week could mean to all CWP holders.


> Using the same "due process clause" argument as the Supreme Court just applied to gay marriage, my concealed carry permit must now be recognized as valid in all 50 states and the District of Columbia."


http://allenbwest.com/2015/06/yeehaw-this-side-effect-of-the-gay-marriage-ruling-will-make-liberals-explode/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Similar article http://constitutionalrightspac.com/articles/scotus-ruling-on-same-sex-marriage-mandates-nationwide-concealed-carry-reciprocity#sthash.Na6LTmxe.dpuf


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Shut up Huge, you're white, straight, and Christian. You have no rights.-----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I like Dolezal, question my white heritage too, so you have to drop that argument.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That makes you a tad less evil. Being a forum moderator doesn't help your cause though. I have always wondered why we don't have any Mods of color. Look out Canadiens, Al Sharpton is going to want a check.----SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> That makes you a tad less evil. Being a forum moderator doesn't help your cause though. I have always wondered why we don't have any Mods of color. Look out Canadiens, Al Sharpton is going to want a check.----SS


Do we get checks?:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Shut up Huge, you're white, straight, and Christian. You have no rights.-----SS


Well it won't belong before this is going to be the case at the rate we're going. I really feel sorry for my grandkids.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Shut up Huge, you're white, straight, and Christian. You have no rights.-----SS


It doesn't matter what your genetics are only how you "identify" these days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> That makes you a tad less evil. Being a forum moderator doesn't help your cause though. I have always wondered why we don't have any Mods of color. Look out Canadiens, Al Sharpton is going to want a check.----SS


Checks? I haven't got a check.

No Mods of color? What? We have a couple of very colorful Moderators.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought we were green. my lawn used to be green.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge, so what about states rights? I hear the same people arguing that the states have the ultimate power to determine the rules of marriage and at the same time are now arguing that the feds should have the supreme power over who gets to carry concealed weapons. So I guess the states rights issue only comes into play when it's your goat that's getting gored. Just sayin.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Shut up Huge, you're white, straight, and Christian. You have no rights.-----SS


Exactly and specifically what rights have you lost?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Exactly and specifically what rights have you lost?


The type of questions asked by people who don't know what rights Americans HAD in the 1700s


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

redleg said:


> The type of questions asked by people who don't know what rights Americans HAD in the 1700s


Or in other words, you can't actually answer the question.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Huge, so what about states rights? I hear the same people arguing that the states have the ultimate power to determine the rules of marriage and at the same time are now arguing that the feds should have the supreme power over who gets to carry concealed weapons. So I guess the states rights issue only comes into play when it's your goat that's getting gored. Just sayin.


First of all, Im not arguing anything; simply posted a link to some articles pointing some potential unintended consequences. Not sure in whose mouth you are trying to place your argument, but not mine. I think that both should be the decision of the states, however we are now placed on the precipice of a potentially very slippery slope. What I find to be so alarming is how on both decisions made by the SCOTUS in the last week with which I am familiar, and many other decisions in the past for that matter, just how split the votes are. If this is really the supreme realm, why so much political leanings straight down the party line of the party who appointed you? So, again I do not believe that Calipornia should be required to recognize a Utah CWP. It is such a cluster I dont know what to think now, as if one state can now determine federal law in a way? Some interesting consequences may come into play now.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> If this is really the supreme realm, why so much political leanings straight down the party line of the party who appointed you?


I generally agree with this but it was Justice Kennedy that sided with gay marriage and he was appointed by President Reagan. And Justice Roberts (appointed by Pres Bush) & Kennedy both ruled in favor of Obamacare this last go round.


----------

